# Is this what you want to see?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

payuppayupYES!!!!!!!!!!...and i have about 3" already...heading out at 11:00


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

i already called my drivers and warming up my trucks!!!!


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

NO, we've had more than our fair shair of rain, enough already


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grandview, yes that is something to see right there!!!!payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just watched the 10pm news coming through Ohio. Were only suppose to get 5 inches tomorrow.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*IM SICK OF SEEING THAT GREEN BOX OVER PHILADELPHIA GV CAN U ORDER ME UP SOMETHING DIFFERENT? IM EASY I WILL TAKE WHITE,GRAY,PURPLE,BLUE ETC. U GET MY DRIFT :crying::crying::crying::crying:*


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It is on its way slowly, prolly wont get any decent accums till later in the morning. We shall see though


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

GOOD LUCK GUYS HOPE YOU GET ENOUGH TO PLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nickplowing1972;473408 said:


> *IM SICK OF SEEING THAT GREEN BOX OVER PHILADELPHIA GV CAN U ORDER ME UP SOMETHING DIFFERENT? IM EASY I WILL TAKE WHITE,GRAY,PURPLE,BLUE ETC. U GET MY DRIFT :crying::crying::crying::crying:*


Bet you would like something like this!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Heck Grandview, I will take the picture in your last post anytime here myself. Do you save this on your computer or do you look it up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Young Pup;473716 said:


> Heck Grandview, I will take the picture in your last post anytime here myself. Do you save this on your computer or do you look it up.


I just look them up and delete them after I'm done with them,except some Calendar girls may stick around


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL.... Thats what we want to see.


----------

